# Rocky boots does not stand behind their products!



## SWAMPFROG (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello,
I have been wearing Rocky Boots for 17 years, with no issues until now! Just thought you would like to know they dont stand behind the products they make. I have an older pair of cornstalkers, and the soles were getting worn so i called Rocky to see about getting a repair. They were very nice and quick to offer me a free set of soles and sent they to my house right away. At this point i went to a local shoe repair man and had a "new" set of hunting boots!  When hunting season came, all was well until the 3rd day when i was cleaning the mud off my boots and noticed the bottoms were falling apart. I still had 4 or 5 days to hunt so i made the best of it and the boots got me through the week. I called Rocky when my hunting week was over and i thought they would take care of the problem being that they sent me the boot soles. But oh how wrong i was. I called 4 or 5 times and got nothing but attitude. Rocky told me they dont send soles out anymore, i wonder why, and told me i had to buy a new pair of boots. 

Thanks and have a great day

JORGE

WWW.ROCKYBOOTS.COM


----------



## seeker (Nov 6, 2010)

" Rocky boots does not stand behind their products!"

Never have, never will.


----------



## Dough (Nov 6, 2010)

What seeker said...

I'd hunt in flip flops befoer I put another pair of rockys on my feet!

I had a pair years ago that leaked, got the shaft BIG TIME from Brooks Brothers (owners of Rocky Boots)


----------



## hoochfisher (Nov 7, 2010)

rocky is owned by the same company that ownes GA boot. rocky will never hold a flame to ga boot. quality, comfort, durabilty, dependiblilty, or customer service. doest matter which catagory, it just wont happen.

i bought 1 pair of rocky's for $149 about ten years back. they fell apart in a month. paid the same for a pair of ga boot and wore them daily for 6 years. they didnt even fall apart, soles just got worn slick. they looked rough so instead of replacing the soles, i replaced the boots. with an identical pair!


----------



## AUBrowning (Nov 7, 2010)

I couldn't agree more.  I bought a couple of pairs several years ago and they both only lasted a year before the soles started falling off of them.  I will never own another pair.


----------



## Hogtown (Nov 15, 2010)

Quite a few threads on GON re: Rocky boots - they all lead to the same conclusion: Don't buy Rocky Boots. I've had experience similar to those reported here except my boots both (1) leaked and (2) squeaked like a rusty hinge.  Rocky's response to me: Tough luck.  That was over 10 years ago, so pitiful customer service is nothing new to this jerks.


----------



## Hogtown (Nov 15, 2010)

Dough said:


> What seeker said...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pair years ago that leaked, got the shaft BIG TIME from Brooks Brothers (owners of Rocky Boots)



Rocky Boots was started by two brothers with the last name of Brooks, but there is no relationship whatsoever between Brooks Brothers the clothing store and Rocky Boots. Brooks Brothers actually offers some of the best customer service you will ever experience. In the middle 1990's I had a suit into Brooks Brothers to be altered (waist seemed to have shrunk).It wasn't ready when I came to pick it up and I had to have it as I was on my way to court - no problem, they pulled a brand new suit off the rack, hemmed the pants while I waited, and sent me on my way with their deep apologies. A week later my original suit arrived via Fed Exp perfectly altered.


----------

